

Facebook's Top NYC Engineer Describes Zuckerberg: 'He's Definitely Not A Dick' - jeffreyfox
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebooks-top-nyc-engineer-describes-zuckerberg-hes-definitely-not-a-dick-2012-7

======
mratzloff
Breaking news: an employee _doesn't_ call his employer a dick in a public
forum

